# SIB - Siberia Mining Corporation



## sandybeachs (12 July 2004)

hi guys..

at it's present price, this is a high priority buy..

i've been keeping an eye on (sib) for the past few weeks..

unfortunately some shareholder him/her are manipulating the sellers side.

seller has been sitting off the last sell price with 500,000shares..

i've no doubt they're topping up, in light of an announcement shortly..

we all know it's wrong but what can you do, i'd be pretty piss*d off with them if were a shareholder. perhaps they should tell the (asx).

with the price of gold edging up (sib) now becomes a very attractive buy.

i'll be buying some this week, if the p.o.g holds US$400oz.

but i'll also be watching this 500,000shares, i bet as soon as they're gone the share price will increase by a fair margin..

regards


----------

